# Ford 1210 tractor electrical issue



## Oaktree1 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a Ford 1210 compact tractor that was working fine until the other day, I loaded it on trailer after mowing pasture and shut it off. When I got home and I went to unload it, it would not start. I have checked the battery and it has full charge, I checked the ignition switch due to I just changed it out. I have power to switch tell you turn switch to turn over motor. All terminals are dead, no power in to switch or out, glow plugs do not even get power to heat cylinders. So does anyone have any ideas on what my issue is? I am wondering if it is the voltage regulator, but do not want to spend the money if that is not my issue. Thanks for any advise or suggestions in advance!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

If the ignition power wire has power until you turn the switch, I would check your wire connection coming from the regulator and possibly the battery connection.

A poor connection can provide just enough power to fool the unsuspecting user and when a load is applied as in trying to crank the engine, It can pop the connection sort of like a self resetting fuse does.

Same as a corroded battery terminal. It has power until you hit the starter then it pops open and no power. Twist the battery terminal a little bit to disturb the corrosion and suddenly, The engine cranks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ditto ftorleans comments. Clean your battery terminal connections and also your ground connections. 

If cleaning connections doesn't work, your battery cables may be corroded internally. 

Also, I've seen batteries that go completely dead when you put a load on them.


----------



## Oaktree1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you for the tips, I checked battery with volt meter and it showed good. But I cleaned all terminals and still had the same issue, so pulled battery and starter to have them checked out. Battery was bad when load test was checked and solenoid is going out as well. So after new battery and cables, tractor started up and was able to unload from trailer. Still have to order new solenoid for starter. I think I am going to get a battery load tester as well. Should have checked that first.


----------

